# Will Uber now pay the Booking Fee GST to the ATO?



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

from 1 December Uber will be moving to their Australian-based company, which is registered for GST. We all know that from this date, Uber will be charging drivers 10% more to cover this GST component, and we can claim this as a credit come BAS time, so effectively cost neutral.

But will they also do away with the ridiculous 5c GST payment to us to cover for the GST component of the 55c booking fee? Now that they are GST-registered, they can take over paying this themselves.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Where to Mister? said:


> from 1 December Uber will be moving to their Australian-based company, which is registered for GST. We all know that from this date, Uber will be charging drivers 10% more to cover this GST component, and we can claim this as a credit come BAS time, so effectively cost neutral.
> 
> But will they also do away with the ridiculous 5c GST payment to us to cover for the GST component of the 55c booking fee? Now that they are GST-registered, they can take over paying this themselves.


I'm confident that these five-cent payments will go as will the GST compensation payments for airport fees (https://uberpeople.net/threads/mystery-28-cent-promotion-payments.218226/).


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Completely agreed Jack. Any small payments designed to cover GST will vanish from the 1st of December. We'll simply claim GST credits instead.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Where to Mister? said:


> from 1 December Uber will be moving to their Australian-based company, which is registered for GST


Interesting. They're not actually registered for GST yet. It's future dated.


----------

